# X3 Dimensions



## ZipSnipe (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey I just need a rough dimension, just throw a rule across the bottom of your dovetail on the mill's table, and if you have an angle gauge kit tell me the angle of the dovetails thank you



 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rodw (Mar 29, 2013)

Super X3 127.82mm

Yours should be the same

Can't help with the angle as my blocks have a lip on them so they don't slide in


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 29, 2013)

typically dovetails are 30 degrees off vertical or 60 degrees off horizontal. 
some are 45 . I expect the 30 is more common as there is less metal removal. 

the correct way of measuring dovetails is with a pair of roll pins. 

Tin


----------



## ZipSnipe (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanx Rod  

And Tin Falcon , please note the word "rough" before dimension.   But thanx for sharing with us the correct way to measure dovetails.

So now if anyone else can get us the angle that would be great !!!

I mean looking at them , they look to be 60 degree, but the Chinese have a way of throwing a wrench into things and probably have them a degree or two off( I am hoping not)


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 29, 2013)

well not knowing what you you needed or why  I figured I would throw out the info . Yes I did see the word rough and the suggestion of using a rule. 

Matter of perspective I guess in one shop I worked +- 0.015 is a rough measurement. and measuring across the points can throw a lot of inaccuracy in because that corner should be filed smooth or deburred. and there is no way of telling how much was removed. 
curios why you need this info . Do you have an x-3 are you trying to develop tooling? 
Tin


----------



## ZipSnipe (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry, I have a milling machine I built that uses an X2 milling head



 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I am re doing the head , to add a quill style spindle to it and I have decided I want a longer table and Little Machine Shop has one for the X3 that is pretty close in width.

It looks like I will be shaving around an 1/8th inch off each tail.
The x3 original dovetails look like they have plenty of meat to do this.
I also have access to a full machine shop with Bridgeport and 28 inch surface grinder .


----------



## ZipSnipe (Mar 29, 2013)

Found them !!!!

Dovetail angle (degrees): 55°
Dovetail height: 12mm
Dovetail width: 127mm


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 29, 2013)

> Sorry, I have a milling machine I built that uses an X2 milling head.
> I am re doing the head , to add a quill style spindle to it and I have decided I want a longer table and Little Machine Shop has one for the X3 that is pretty close in width.
> 
> It looks like I will be shaving around an 1/8th inch off each tail.
> ...



no need to apologize but  it is hard to help when we do not know why a question is asked and what you are trying to accomplish. even after 7 years here I have not learned to read minds. 
it is all good.
Tin


----------

